# dx code for verrucous keratosis, inflamed



## rthames052006 (Oct 8, 2008)

Good Morning,

I am questioning myself on this dx, the biopsy report states the dx is verrucous keratosis, inflamed.  My question is that i am looking under keratosis but cannot locate verrucous, I see inflamed but its under seborrheic which i don't think i want to us because its notg seborrheic.  My second choice was looking under verrucous but only comes up with endocarditis which i know is not correct.

Can anyone help guide me in the right direction was my first assumption correct I come up with 701.1 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree with your assumption that 701.1 is correct. It would be the "Default" since your adjective is not listed. : )


----------



## rthames052006 (Oct 10, 2008)

quinnwebb said:


> I agree with your assumption that 701.1 is correct. It would be the "Default" since your adjective is not listed. : )



Thanks for your input... just wanted to make sure I'm on the right track.

Have a great weekend


----------

